
Dolphin Progress Report: February 2017 - dEnigma
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/03/01/dolphin-progress-report-february-2017/
======
metaphor
Seems like the Dolphin dev team is making quite the habit of releasing regular
progress updates...color me impressed.

~~~
jmrockson
I'm pretty impressed myself, I'm a layman when it comes to emulators, but I've
been following along with the Dolphin Progress reports since JMC47 started
posting them in May 2014!

They really strike a nice balance between getting all the tech stuff out
there, but also being extremely engaging for laypeople. And they been super
consistent, I don't know if they've missed a single month in almost four
years.

And it's starting to spread to other projects as well:

RPCS3: [https://rpcs3.net/blog/](https://rpcs3.net/blog/) has started doing a
monthly one since they started their Pateron and exploded their development
progress.

PCSX2: [http://pcsx2.net/281-q4-2016-progress-
report.html](http://pcsx2.net/281-q4-2016-progress-report.html) They are doing
a pretty nice quarterly blog.

It's really an amazing time for these kinds of open source projects!

I kinda wish all the major projects I used/followed would do something like
this!

------
gallerdude
As a Nintendo fan, I'm proud of Dolphin for existing and being as wonderful as
it is.

~~~
unificador
Same here, I've always been a fan of Nintendo and it's incredible for me to be
able to play again to Super Mario 64 from my PC

~~~
madez
What controller are you using? I've found it hard to find a good controller.

~~~
dEnigma
I don't know about Super Mario 64, but when I played Super Smash Brothers
Brawl using Dolphin on my PC I used an XBox 360 controller and it worked like
a charm. There are adapters that allow you to use the original Gamecube
controller on the PC too; and I think there are some Gamecube-like unlicensed
controllers too.

edit: Same goes for Nintendo 64 controllers, AFAIK

------
anotheryou
Hehe, as low-powered as the switch is, it might be quicker to run smooth on an
emulator, right?

